
We A/B Tested Our Employees’ Lunch and the Results Were Astounding - aabreu
https://medium.com/@amandoabreu/we-a-b-tested-our-employees-lunch-e20557ec8a2
======
xen2xen1
I snorted I laughed so hard, thanks.

------
snvzz
I love how it ends.

